# Crazy quilt block



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

My first crazy quilt block.
I actually enjoyed the embroidery - haven't done any for years.
This will possibly be turned into a cushion for the guest room, or framed . Still deciding.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

oooooooooooooooooo
:thumbup:


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

wow! that is stunning.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

OUT----OF----THIS WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

OH!!! I am bowing before you.......
Respect and admiration flowing through the internet to you.

This is just SUPERB!!!!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow. That is an heirloom piece. Absolutely marvelous. Be sure to sign it for the lucky future owners.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh how much patience you have and it truly shows! You must post a photo of whether it's a cushion or framed! Your talent is very apparent! Love the use of stitches and fabrics. As my Kiwi friend has taught me to say "I'm gobsmacked"! Thank you for sharing! Enjoy your day!


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

So pretty. Doing something in crazy quilt is on my list....one of these days!


----------



## Janet301 (Nov 5, 2013)

That is incredible ! What attention detail and talent. It is beautiful. Hello from North Carolina!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty is that. You have a lot of talent. Patience to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

This is beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful, what talent.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice work,very beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Stunning! Such fine and beautifully done embroidery!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

you did an amazing job with this! I think a nice pillow maybe with some velvet or silk back would be perfect!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is beautiful! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I love it. I have been saving scraps from dresses I made for my granddaughter to make her something like this. What are your recommended references for learning this craft?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fancy dancy!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

I just googled crazy quilting, found how to 'flip and sew ' piece the background, and found inspiration from the sites and utube videos that came up.
Simple chain st, herringbone and french knots can make so many seam embellishments. 
You do not need to be an expert embroiderer. 
I loved the spider web -a traditional addition for good luck or some such- and bought a wee spider charm to sew in the centre. Just straight stitches really.
I had a collection of odd laces and beads and ribbons, and just used what I had.
Just go for it!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful work. One of my favorite past times.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

what a beautiful heirloom to pass on, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Lovely,funny enough yesterday I went to our local material and bought loads of scraps to make a cushion cover.so now you have given me a better idea.dont forget to show it off when you have finished making it.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

jjaffas said:


> I just googled crazy quilting, found how to 'flip and sew ' piece the background, and found inspiration from the sites and utube videos that came up.
> Simple chain st, herringbone and french knots can make so many seam embellishments.
> You do not need to be an expert embroiderer.
> I loved the spider web -a traditional addition for good luck or some such- and bought a wee spider charm to sew in the centre. Just straight stitches really.
> ...


Oh that sounds like good advice! I too have that 'collection" after decades of various craftings. I like to do so many things, that it's hard to rotate through all my "works in mind" [WIMs - sounds just right to me! LOL]. But am enjoying the doing and even just daydreaming about them!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful, complete with the spider and spiderweb that should always appear on a crazy patch piece. Frame it.....it is lovely.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty! There is nothing that can match handwork.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, this is beautiful. really beautiful.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your creation is beautiful..the details your embroidery is impeccable..perfect!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

That is so beautiful! You could keep going and make a quilt!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Victorian charm. I just love all the detail - the little flowers, charms and embroidery. You did an amazing job assembling this block. Did you use all fabric scraps or do I see some handkerchiefs in there? I have quite a collection - could be a thought.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Simply beautiful but not simple at all. Good work.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

That hand embroidery is beautiful. I haven't got the patience and I must admit I embroider mine on the machine


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very beautiful and lots of work involved.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Beauiful,i really like this kind of work.


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

That is so nice, please post your finished creation


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful, always wanted to make one, never get around to it, doing to many other projects.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So beautiful! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! Great job!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Fantastic work.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks fabulous


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

How do you express appreciation for something so very seriously beautiful? Your numerous talents are on display. This piece really is inspiring. I see so many beautiful fabrics and embellishments here. I'm thankful for bookmarks; done!! A TRUE art project! Please show us what you do with it.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

I love it. Crazy quilting is so much fun. You can be so creative.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful work. That will make a lovely cushion. You should display it for all to see.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it! You have a very good "eye"!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

ooooohhh...I love crazy quilt blocks! it's beautiful....lucky you..can still do those hand stitches!


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very pretty and nice stitches!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Love it, its beautfiul! :thumbup:


----------



## bmwilliams (May 28, 2012)

That is so beautiful,did you say it was your 1st?Goodness only knows how splendiferous they will be when you've had a bit of practice.(wanted to add a smiley wink but dont know how to do it)
Brenda


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this is so beautiful...the beauty of crazy quilting is the needle work,charms,lace and everything else that is added to fabric. i admire quilters that create crazy quilts. yours is a work of art!! i have tried it and it is definitely not my gift
Blessings


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is beautiful! I would frame it.


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Your work is fantastic. Wouldn't it be fun to make memory squares like this for teens. My girly-girls would love them.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very lovely.framed.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm working on a crazy quilt Christmas Stocking. I have all the fabrics sewn together but stumped on the embroidery. Yours looks beautiful. So full of embroidery. Well done. 

Robin


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

At one time in my life, I was an antique dealer. I have never see better. Congratulations. Nan


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been thinking about making a crazy quilt. I LOVE the idea of a cushion instead. Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Im with Ms Vette on this truly gobsmacked, a brilliant effort.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Fantastic. I love crazy quilts.
Ellie


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, that is spectacular.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## groovy6 (Nov 22, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Wonderfully imaginative quilt piece.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty ...thanks for sharing !


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> oooooooooooooooooo
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! What lovely comments. So very kind. I am thinking framing at the moment.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING WORK. I WOULD DEFINITELY FRAME IT...IT IS TOO BEAUTIFUL TO PUT INTO A PILLOW. YOU SHOULD BE PROUD OF YOURSELF. CONGRATS


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I like that, inspiring to me!


----------



## And (Feb 21, 2014)

Excellent, wonderful and beautiful. Just WOW thank you for sharing please post when you decided what to do with this fab piece of work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Exquisite to say the least. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Exquisite to say the least. Thanks for posting!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

gorgeous, always wanted to try the crazy quilting....


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I love your crazy quilt block. Beautifully done!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Your crazy quilting looks great!! The extra attention to detail really pays off.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> Your crazy quilting looks great!! The extra attention to detail really pays off.


Thank you for your kind comment. 
Crazy quilting is a very forgiving medium , and great fun for creating something out of nothing.


----------

